# Vaccine Sticker



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got a Shield Plus magazine in the mail today, and they threw in a sticker for free


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

[/url]
I got my booster too!


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Now that is a vaccine I get behind 100%.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A good 1911 vaccine I could go with personally


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I gave my Sig P320 .40 a vaccine and a booster shot. Here's the results. The patient has made a full recovery.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh what the hell? Why stop with one? I had to do the other two. Now I don't know which one I like the best? Of course I can always mix and match. I love the all stainless steel slide from Armory Craft. I just wish that they made one in 40?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Beautiful display.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Those aren't Glocks


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No they aren't the are pretty handguns not the uglies


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I bought my first P320 AXG Scorpion pistol as a complete unit. I polished the flats of the slide, barrel, trigger and magazine catch along with the grip screws. Then added a flared mag well when it became available.

I liked it so much that I bought the grip frames for my other P320's. My only gripe is that when you buy the AXG grip modules they come standard with a set of black grip panels that obviously adds $119 to the cost of the grip module. They sell the grip panels by themselves for $119 and they come in a variety of different colors including those real nice walnut panels. It would have been great if they just sold the grip modules without the black grip panels and reduced the cost of the module accordingly. Or at least let you have the panels of your choice? As of now the grip modules only come in black and titanium cerakote.

Armory Craft also makes a real nice set of solid brass grip panels. I was tempted to get them instead of the walnut. But they looked thicker and add a lot of extra weight to these guns.


----------

